# which phone should i get??wait for iphone 7??



## 001tonmoy (Aug 11, 2016)

I am going to get a new phone but really confused what to get..I am using iphone 5s..I will use my phone for
-listening to music (mainly)
-for call
-social media etc
but i don't want big screen phones,,not more than 5 inch..I want to get one of these phones
1.Iphone 6s
2.ZTE axon (but screen size is bigger)
3.GS6 edge
4.wait for Iphone 7
should i wait for iphone 7??but it doesn't have 3.5mm jack..that is a issue..and next month it's coming so should i wait for iphone 6s for price drop??or should i get it now??Will the 6s price drop after realeasing iphone 7??
thanks in advance...


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

This is all personal preference. Based on your usage, pretty much any phone would be suitable. Have you ever used an Android before? If so, what were your thoughts? Better or worse than iPhone?


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

> My personal opinion, you must go for SGS 6 edge.


Can you elaborate on why you believe this is the phone they must get? Why is this phone "better" than the others? Cons/pros?


----------

